# Im building me a trailer pit



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to show yall a pit I'm building with some friends.She going to be a big one.I will keep pics updated as we go along.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice!

You should throw that little one (in the third picture) away! When you do, please tell me where you threw it!


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Very nice pit. Nice welds also. keep them coming.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Man that's gonna be nice!!! Can I have it?


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Saweeeeetttttt! I have been wanting one.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice tig welds, wish I could do that with my fluxcore mig


----------



## lure buddy (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks good that fire box will burn a lot of wood it huge!


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks guys yea i will have some more this weekend shes will burn alot of wood but wants shes hot shes holding the heat 3/8 box and cooker 1/4 smoker.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

very nice! Sure wish i could afford something like that in my back yard.


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

well guys got some more work done this weekend on her shes coming along well i will post more soon.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

You gunna run that bad boy reverse flow style??


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I think you should add a single wheelabout an inch off the ground under the smoking chamber and the firebox.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I kind of agree with jdot... although I would have made the entire base much wider myself (JMO), although if you aren't moving it around much it shouldn't be an issue at all... Overall you've done a very commendable job!!!


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

lol yeah i am building a trailer for it should have that done soon as this weekend


----------

